# Denmaker SAS Ligaen 25-28 October



## OddsPoster (Oct 23, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
25 Oct 19:30 Viborg FF - FC Vestsjaelland 2.40 3.30 3.00 +150 Viborg FF - FC Vestsjaelland 
26 Oct 18:00 FC Nordsjalland - FC Midtjylland 2.80 3.30 2.55 +132 FC Nordsjalland - FC Midtjylland 
27 Oct 16:00 Aalborg BK - SonderjyskE 1.75 3.70 4.75 +175 Aalborg BK - SonderjyskE 
27 Oct 19:00 Randers FC - FC Copenhagen 3.75 3.50 2.00 +170 Randers FC - FC Copenhagen 
27 Oct 21:15 Odense BK - Brondby IF 2.90 3.30 2.50 +137 Odense BK - Brondby IF 
28 Oct 21:00 Esbjerg FB - AGF Aarhus 2.15 3.40 3.40 +168


----------

